# Wer ist euer favorisierter Mainboardhersteller?



## Fransen (11. September 2008)

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles.

Ich möchte einfach mal von euch wissen, welchen Hersteller von Mainboards ihr den anderen vorzieht/ favourisiert.


----------



## SteamD0ng (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*

Mein Top-Favorit ist derzeit Asus..
..wegen der guten Benchmarks und der ordentlichen Ausstattung


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*

bis P35 ganz klar Gigabyte, aber mit dem P45 ist ASUS wieder vorn


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*

Also das du ECS vergessen hast, nehm ich dir jetzt mal übel 

Ansonsten:

Istmi Regal...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*

*[x] ASUS
[x] MSI*

... allerdings ist der BIOS-Support bei MSI nicht so gut. Außerdem fehlt die Undervolting-Möglichkeit (zumindest beim P35 Neo2) - das vermisse ich sehr.

Zu dem ASUS (Maximus) muss ich nichts sagen, oder? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*

Wenn ich mir ein neues MB kaufe, ist der Hersteller das letzte, auf das ich schaue. In erster Linie achte ich auf die Qualität das Layout, die Anschlussmöglichkeiten und die OC-Fähigkeit. Momentan bin ich eben von dem MSI P45-Boards sehr angetan ...  


<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> ... allerdings ist der BIOS-Support bei MSI nicht so gut.


Also ich kann nur das Gegenteil behaupten, zumindest, was das P45 Platinum angeht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also das du ECS vergessen hast, nehm ich dir jetzt mal übel



Ich dachte bis jetzt immer ECS und Elitegroup sind dasselbe.

Ich persönlich bin imo für Asus, danach kommt bei mir Biostar und MSI, dahinter folgen dann Gigabyte und DFI.
-->>im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal welcher Hersteller es ist, aber immoment ist Asus bei mir vorne....


----------



## xTc (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ich dachte bis jetzt immer ECS und Elitegroup sind dasselbe.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin imo für Asus, danach kommt bei mir Biostar und MSI, dahinter folgen dann Gigabyte und DFI.
> -->>im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal welcher Hersteller es ist, aber immoment ist Asus bei mir vorne....



ECS ist auch Elitegroup. Den ECS steht für: *E*litegroup *C*omputer *S*ystems.

Ich enthalte mich, denn früher oder später wird das hier eh zum Fanboy geflame. Steinigt mich, wenn es nicht passiert.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*

Definitiv DFI, Boards sind zwar teilweise schwer in Gang zu bekommen, aber wenns läuft dann sind sie unschlagbar. Nicht zu vergessen: geiler Support. 



xTc schrieb:


> Ich enthalte mich, denn früher oder später wird das hier eh zum Fanboy geflame. Steinigt mich, wenn es nicht passiert.Gruß



Ich sehe davon spontan mal ab.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*

ASUS und GIGABYTE - früher DFI


----------



## Philster91 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*

*Gigabyte*, von Gigabyte ist auch bisher mein einziges Board, was ich mir selbst gekauft hab.  Vor allem Preis-Leistung ist z.B. bei den P35-Platinen top.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich enthalte mich, denn früher oder später wird das hier eh zum Fanboy geflame. Steinigt mich, wenn es nicht passiert.


 
Wir wissen eh alle, was für ein Boardhersteller bei dir dominiert. 
Aber der gleiche lungert auch bei mir rum. 

Ja, genau, ich könnte jetzt den Running Gag mit dem MIIF bringen, aber das haben wir alle schon durchgekaut.


----------



## xTc (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir wissen eh alle, was für ein Boardhersteller bei dir dominiert.
> Aber der gleiche lungert auch bei mir rum.



Hey, nicht das es heißt: Der xTc, der nimmt nur Asus. Ne, so ist das nicht. Wenn ein andere Hersteller ein gutes Board rausbringt, bitte, ich bin nicht abgeneigt die Lager zu wechseln. 

Z.B. würd ich mir auch ohne bedenken ein Biostar-Board kaufen. Das gleiche gilt auch für Gigabyte. 

Klar, es gibt auch einige Hersteller die ich nicht gerne kaufe/kaufen würde/werde. 

Aber wenn man viele Jahre mit einem Hersteller gute Erfahrungen macht, warum soll man wechseln. Gut, mache Männer trennen sich nach 20 Jahren Ehe von ihrer Frau weil sie ne jüngere haben. Ja ja, der Vergleich ist doof aber egal. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*



xTc schrieb:


> Hey, nicht das es heißt: Der xTc, der nimmt nur Asus. Ne, so ist das nicht. Wenn ein andere Hersteller ein gutes Board rausbringt, bitte, ich bin nicht abgeneigt die Lager zu wechseln.


 
Hmm, fremdgehen mal anders. 



xTc schrieb:


> Z.B. würd ich mir auch ohne bedenken ein Biostar-Board kaufen. Das gleiche gilt auch für Gigabyte.


 
Aber natürlich haben andere Hersteller auch hübsche Töch... äh.. Boards. 



xTc schrieb:


> Gut, mache Männer trennen sich nach 20 Jahren Ehe von ihrer Frau weil sie ne jüngere haben. Ja ja, der Vergleich ist doof aber egal.


 
Jep, doofer Vergleich, 20 Jahre mit immer dem gleichen Board, irgendwann gibts dann keine Grakas mehr, weil sich niemand mehr an den Grafikport erinnern kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ich dachte bis jetzt immer ECS und Elitegroup sind dasselbe.


Stümmt, da hast nicht soo unrecht 



Fransen schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin imo für Asus, danach kommt bei mir Biostar und MSI, dahinter folgen dann Gigabyte und DFI.
> -->>im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal welcher Hersteller es ist, aber immoment ist Asus bei mir vorne....


Naja, MSI ist zwar OK, wirklich gut sind sie nicht, insbesondere der BIOS Support ist bei denen richtig schlecht.
Siehe den Phenom Support bei deren Brettern...


----------



## MESeidel (11. September 2008)

*abit*
stabil, kompatibel, sieht gut aus (zumindest die blauen und schwarzen), super BIOS und am Besten das uGuru Panel dazu.
Sensoren am LCD ablesen oder OC Profil wählen - jederzeit und ohne Software...
Und ich hab auch ein altes P945 ohne OC Optionen von abit und bin ebenfalls super zufrieden damit.

Aber wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, wird's wohl DFI werden.
Oder zur Not noch Foxconn.


Mit Gigabyte hab ich schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und außer gutem Layout bieten sie nicht so viel.
Asus ist mir irgenwie zu Mainstream (klingt komisch, ich weiß), außerdem sind die Boards entweder teuer oder nichts besonders, dafür stimmt der (BIOS-, Software-) Support.
MSI kenn ich nur von "früher", da war immer haufen Zeug in der Packung, den man mit bezahlt hat, ansonsten Super.
Asrock, einmal und nie wieder...


----------



## Malkav85 (11. September 2008)

ASUS

...war es immer bei mir und wird es auch bleiben, weil sie seit ich mit PCs begonnen habe (seit ca. 14 Jahren) immer noch sehr gute Qualität abliefern.


----------



## bobby (11. September 2008)

asus  schon ewig läuft immer noch am stabilsten


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (11. September 2008)

Mir ist´s egal welcher von welchen Hersteller mein Board ist, Hauptsache bei ich bekomme die Leistung die ich haben möchte für einen angemessenen Preis.
Zudem kommt es immer auf´s Anwendungsgebiet an: Für ein Office PC verwende ich sicherlich kein Gigabyte Brett, da reicht ein Asrock oder Foxconn vollkommen aus.
Da die Spiele/Rechenleistung bei den einzelnen Chipsätzen eh gleich ist, macht es da nur Sinn auf andere Sachen zu achten Preis/OC Eigenschaften/ Ausstattung usw.

MFG


----------



## Lee (11. September 2008)

Mir ist es egal, solange das Board was taugt. Nur bin ich momentan aufm DFI trip...


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (11. September 2008)

Also mit dem Gigabyte X38-DS4 das in meinem derzeitigen Pc steckt bin ich eigentlich voll zu frieden..
Ich habe auch noch für Asus gestimmt da wir in unserem nun schon 4 Jahre  alten "Familien PC" ein Asus Mobo haben..

mfg


----------



## unhurt (12. September 2008)

Mein Favorit ist Gigabyte, unteranderem wegen EasyTune (was einfach besser als ASUS Probe ist) und weil ich 2 Boards von denen hab  

Früher fand ich MSI mal ganz gut (wo ich noch mein K7N2 Delta hatte ^^), aber mittlerweile setze ich eher auf Gigabyte/ASUS, wobei Gigabyte die Nase vorn hat.


----------



## tobybrueck (12. September 2008)

Gut und günstig: ASRock
Wenn es ein bisschen mehr sein darf: Gigabyte


----------



## riedochs (12. September 2008)

Gigabyte, Intel und ECS.
Ich bin mit meinem Gigabyte P35 sehr zufrieden. ECS nutze ich gerne für Office PC's, die Boards haben mich bisher nicht enttäuscht und sind auch alle stabil.

Das Intel bringt in der Boxed Version 3 Jahre Garantie mit, was für meinen Server optimal ist. 

Früher habe ich fast ausschließlich Abit verbaut, allerdings haben mich die neuen Boards nicht mehr vom Hocker gerissen.


----------



## Pasknalli (12. September 2008)

Also ich werde bis ich eines Besseren belehrt werde Gigabyte als Motherboard Hersteller favorisieren. Ich habe ein Gigabyte in meinem OEM PC und bin erstaunt über die Stabilität, Aufrüstbarkeit und Leistung. Den obgleich der Hersteller des komplett PCs wehement die Möglichkeit verneinte einen Q6600 auf meinem MB laufen zu lassen funktioniert das Tadellos.

Bei Asus hört und liest man an allen Ecken und Enden über Probleme. 
Wie z.B. das immer wieder auftauchende Problem mit USB Peripherie 
und der damit zusammenhängenden Spannungsversorgung.

Bei GraKa macht Asus eine gute Figur. Bei MB noch nicht.
Viel zu oft zuviele Upates und Probleme und Problemchen.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> *abit*
> stabil, kompatibel, sieht gut aus (zumindest die blauen und schwarzen), super BIOS und am Besten das uGuru Panel dazu.


DAs war mal!

Mit dem AB9 PRO Hab ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt z.B. wacht der LAN Chip nicht mit ausm S3 auf, meine Storage Controller gingen nicht...

Auch vom F-I90HD Fatality hört man Horrormeldungen, auch ansonsten schaut Abit eher schlecht aus, kurz: die bekommen atm nix auffe Reihe, seit der Pleite kann man sie vergessen (also mal ehrlich: ein RTL8110SC PCI Gigabit LAN auf einem 150€ Board bzw 2 davon auf einem 200€ Board ist schon dreist, als primärer LAN versteht sich!).

Was auch wohl ein Grund dafür ist, das sie sich endlich aus dem MoBo Markt zurückziehen...


riedochs schrieb:


> Gigabyte, Intel und ECS.
> 
> (...)
> Das Intel bringt in der Boxed Version 3 Jahre Garantie mit, was für meinen Server optimal ist.


Naja, Intel mocht ich noch nie und werd ich nie mögen...
Die ollen i440BX Boards waren schon schlimm, das D975XBX war das schlimmste was ich jemals besitzen werde, so eine Zicke erlebt man selten...

Dafür ists auch noch richtig teuer, dieses BOard...
Nee, muss nicht sein...

Dann lieber DFI, die sind zwar meist nicht in der Lage das SPD des Speichers auszulesen aber ansonsten funktionieren die wenigstens...
Oder gleich ECS/Asrock -> auspacken, einschalten - geht...


----------



## Overlocked (12. September 2008)

*DFI* Meines achtens perfekt auf mich zugeschnitten. Damit übertakte ich alles Perfekt


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. September 2008)

*ASRock* is gut für günstige Pc mit denen nicht viel Oct wird, die aber Jahre lang stabil laufen sollen.
*MSI* gute Features für mitlere Ansprüche und nicht ein zu Stark überpacktes Bios.
*ASUS * mein größter Favorit der sich, aber in letzter Zeit einnige Große Patzer geleistet hat,
             aber mit der RoG Serie bei mir einiges wieder wett machen konnte.


----------



## MESeidel (12. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mit dem AB9 PRO Hab ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt z.B. wacht der LAN Chip nicht mit ausm S3 auf, meine Storage Controller gingen nicht...
> 
> Auch vom F-I90HD Fatality hört man Horrormeldungen, auch ansonsten schaut Abit eher schlecht aus, kurz: die bekommen atm nix auffe Reihe, seit der Pleite kann man sie vergessen (also mal ehrlich: ein RTL8110SC PCI Gigabit LAN auf einem 150€ Board bzw 2 davon auf einem 200€ Board ist schon dreist, als primärer LAN versteht sich!).
> 
> Was auch wohl ein Grund dafür ist, das sie sich endlich aus dem MoBo Markt zurückziehen...



Ich hab das AB9 QuadGT.
Das S3 Problem wurde in einem BIOS update behoben.
Der Lan Controller ist etwas langsam, auch weil er über PCI angebunden ist.
60 MB/s schafft der LAN Port bei mir.
Immer noch ein guter Wert wenn man bedenkt, dass viele Festplatten bis 500GB langsamer sind.
Noch dazu haben die Meisten Leute sowieso keinen Gigabit Switch...


F-I90HD Fatality hatte ich auch schon.
Sehr gutes OC Board.
Die Probleme die es gibt oft auch auf den grauenhaften Chipsatz zurück zu führen.
Da ist die Konkurrenz auch nicht besser.
Man darf eben nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2008)

Gigabyte und Asus würde ich bevorzugen.......anderen Boards gebe ich natürlich auch ne Chance


----------



## TheSomberlain (12. September 2008)

Meine letzten 4 verbauten Boards waren von Asus und bis auf einen Kondensator der nach 3 Jahren verreckt ist, hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt!

Aber auch Gigabyte-Boards (Zumindest P35-Serie) hab ich schon einige male gesehen, oc'ed etc. und finde sie sehr gelungen. Wo ich mich gerne mal ranmachen möchte ist DFI!


----------



## maGic (12. September 2008)

Gigabyte und Asus bervorzugt mich.
Ecs und ASrock ist ok, nur OC ist mies

Und bitte ncht sauer, denn ich hasse MSI.

denn msi(vorwiegent neue modelle(ab 2000)) ging immer zu schrott.

2x MSI sockelA (genauer Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr)
Einer mit Via kt266, andere Nforce 1 128bit IGP
beide ging einfach zu schrott, startet nur noch ins Bootblock.
Ich habe gar nichts gemacht

ich bekam eine Medion PC (Drin Steckt MSI Mainboard),
die Spawa für CPU brannte durch, CPu überlebt.
MSI mainboard vor Baujahr 1999/2000 ist zuverlässig.
und nur eine Asus gabt Geist aufgrund hohe Alter auf.
Rest ist zuverlässig.


----------



## adler93 (12. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal für Asus, DFI und MSI gestimmt, die gefallen mir am besten und die machen auch sehr gute Boards. Mit meinem jetztigen Asrock (omg ich habe ein Asrock) bin ich gar nicht zufrieden -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, Intel mocht ich noch nie und werd ich nie mögen...
> Die ollen i440BX Boards waren schon schlimm, das D975XBX war das schlimmste was ich jemals besitzen werde, so eine Zicke erlebt man selten....


 
Hey, Stefan, ich hatte mal ein i440BX Board gehabt und lief ohne Probleme. Keine Bugs, wie man heute immer mal welche hat (Marvell Controller).
Kannst du da vielleicht etwas genauer sein, würde mich mal interessieren, was du da an Erfahrungen gesammelt hast?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ECS/Asrock -> auspacken, einschalten - geht...


 
Jep, 
Entweder das ASRock läuft gleich gar nicht, aber wenn es sofort läuft, dann für immer.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur das Gegenteil behaupten, zumindest, was das P45 Platinum angeht.



Okey, vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das ich Maximus gewöhnt bin. 

Also ich würde sagen, dass der BIOS-Support schlechter ist als bei ASUS. Zu anderen Fimen kann ich leider nichts sagen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Okey, vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das ich Maximus gewöhnt bin.
> 
> Also ich würde sagen, dass der BIOS-Support schlechter ist als bei ASUS. Zu anderen Fimen kann ich leider nichts sagen.
> 
> ...


 
Das Live Update bei MSI ist schon nicht verkehrt, man braucht sich um nichts kümmern, aber wenn das Board nach einem solchen Live Bios update plötzlich spinnt und man nicht downgraden kann, ist das schon sehr ärgerlich. 

Na ja, Asus Bios Updates, 
auch schon Merkwürdiges erlebt, aber zumindest kann man immer downgraden.


----------



## blaubär (12. September 2008)

Also ich habe ein MSI, aber mir ist es eigentlich egal, was für ein Board ich nehme. Hauptsache der Preis und die Leistung stimmt!
Allerdings zahl ich für Qualität lieber als 2 Boards zu kaufen. Von Asrock höhrt man ka nicht nur gute Sachen ; )


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2008)

blaubär schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein MSI, aber mir ist es eigentlich egal, was für ein Board ich nehme. Hauptsache der Preis und die Leistung stimmt!


 
Auch wieder wahr. 



blaubär schrieb:


> Allerdings zahl ich für Qualität lieber als 2 Boards zu kaufen.


 
Dachte ich auch, als ich mir das Maximus 2 Formula holte. 



blaubär schrieb:


> Von Asrock höhrt man ka nicht nur gute Sachen ; )


 
Von keinem Hersteller hört man nur Gutes, Bei ASRock ist es halt wie bei alles günstigen Produkten, entweder sie laufen ewig oder sie verrecken schnell.


----------



## GamerPC (12. September 2008)

Gigabyte - hab selber das Gigabyte P35-DS4 und bin total zufrieden damit. Asus gefällt mir aber auch gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, Asus Bios Updates,
> auch schon Merkwürdiges erlebt, aber zumindest kann man immer downgraden.


Nein, kann man nicht.

Mit meinem M2R32-MVP konnt ich nicht downgraden...


blaubär schrieb:


> Von Asrock höhrt man ka nicht nur gute Sachen ; )


Hm, was hört man denn so von Asrock??

Soweit ich weiß, scheinen die meist wirklich recht gut zu sein, genau wie ECS, zumindest funktionieren sie, was ja schonmal mehr denn die halbe Miete ist...
Problematisch ists hier eher wenn man Performance will, das bekommt man nicht so wirklich, da sie eher auf Stabilität um jeden preis ausgerichtet sind, auch der Preis muss niedrig sein, sprich es gibt nicht mehr als not tut, z.B. bei meinem ECS werden keine 3 Pin Lüfter geregelt (übrigens auch das MSI!) und die Überwachung von Spannungen und Temperaturen ist sehr rudimentär...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht.
> 
> Mit meinem M2R32-MVP konnt ich nicht downgraden...


 
Mein A8N32 konnte ich downgraden.
Und beim SLI Deluxe geht das auch, brauchte ich aber bisher nicht, weil noch nie Bios Update gemacht (wozu auch, wenn's läuft).


----------



## kingminos (12. September 2008)

Ich hätte gern Asus und Gigabyte ne Stimme gegeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2008)

kingminos schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern Asus und Gigabyte ne Stimme gegeben


 
Wieso hätte, hat es denn für dich nur zum MSI Board gereicht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein A8N32 konnte ich downgraden.
> Und beim SLI Deluxe geht das auch, brauchte ich aber bisher nicht, weil noch nie Bios Update gemacht (wozu auch, wenn's läuft).


Die Teile sind ja auch steinalt, das ist 'ne ganz andere Baustelle...
Bei den neueren gehts nicht mehr...

PS: was an ASUS richtig gut ist, ist Q-Fan, das soweit ich weiß [highlight]alle Lüfter regelt[/highlight], diesen Punkt verpennen ja die meisten anderen Hersteller


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2008)

Von einem "Aurutscher" in Richtung Intel abgesehen waren es bei mir eigentlich immer Abit und Epox.

Was fällt auf?
Richtig! Die sind beide Geschichte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Teile sind ja auch steinalt, das ist 'ne ganz andere Baustelle...
> Bei den neueren gehts nicht mehr...


 
"Steinalt", das habe ich jetzt mal überlesen. 

Ich habe gerade einen Test am Laufen.
Mein wiedererstarktes A8N32SLI mit Athlon X2 Dual Core Power fordert das Asus P5Q Pro mit dem Quad heraus.
Und das "steinalte" Board ist sehr gut im Rennen. 

Bei den neuen Boards musste ich bisher auch noch nicht downgraden, da klappte der Support sehr gut. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: was an ASUS richtig gut ist, ist Q-Fan, das soweit ich weiß [highlight]alle Lüfter regelt[/highlight], diesen Punkt verpennen ja die meisten anderen Hersteller


 
Wer benutzt denn Q-Fan?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. September 2008)

Mhm, ich würd eigentlich eine Mischung aus Asus und Gigabyte präferieren.
Jedenfalls beim 790FX-Chipsatz.

Mein Gigabyte ist stabil wie blöd, übertakten würde theoretisch gehen...Wenns denn gehen würde.
Das Layout ist eigentlich ganz ok.
Leider weder untervolt-Möglichkeiten noch feine Justierung bei der Ramspannung.
Beide M3A32-MVP Deluxe sofort hinüber nachm Einschalten.

=>
Bios Von Asus, Stabilität+Layout (PCIe 1x Steckplatz z.B.) von Gigabyte. Die Internetseite von Asus ist auch zum kotzen, dann lieber die von Gigabyte.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer benutzt denn Q-Fan?



Ich?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich?!


 
Bringt es denn wirklich was?
Wenn ich das aktiviere, merke ich davon nichts.


----------



## nfsgame (13. September 2008)

Ganz klar ASUS


----------



## CrashStyle (13. September 2008)

GigaByte oder ASUS


----------



## k-b (13. September 2008)

Meine ersten 3 selbst gebauten PCs waren MSI. Der jetzige ein Asus


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bringt es denn wirklich was?
> Wenn ich das aktiviere, merke ich davon nichts.



Ja, das ist wirklich ganz gut, vorallendingen weil fast alle Anschlüsse geregelt werden,m bei neueren Boards...

Bei dem ollen A8N-SLI Premium wo ich hatte, ward AFAIR nur der CPU ANschluss geregelt...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. September 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bringt es denn wirklich was?
> Wenn ich das aktiviere, merke ich davon nichts.



Also ich merke das schon - ob jetzt 12v oder 5/7v ist schon ein Unterschied.

Und außerdem liefert nicht jeder Hersteller bei seinem Lüfter einen Adapter mit um runterzuregeln und auch ein Netzteil hat nicht unbedingt eine Lüftersteuerung.
Da gibt es dann noch den Trick die Stiftbelegung zu ändern, aber das geht immer. 

Also alles in allem finde ich das schon gut - nicht perfekt, aber gut. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2008)

Da ich weder meine Gehäuselüfter noch den CPU-Kühlerlüfter höre, brauche ich Q-Fan nicht wirklich.
Bei dem alten A8N32... bla bla bla... merkte ich es dadurch, dass die Lüfterdrehzehl dauernd geschwankt hat, deshalb wech damit. 

Und beim P5Q Pro merke ich es halt nicht.


----------



## olsystems (14. September 2008)

Ganz klar Asus.

Auch wenn ich grad wegen Umtausch Gigabyte benutze.

LG
olsystems


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2008)

olsystems schrieb:


> Ganz klar Asus.


 
Jep, 



olsystems schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich grad wegen Umtausch Gigabyte benutze.


 
Was ist passiert, Northbridge zu heiß geworden? 
Oder hast du kein MIIF?


----------



## k-b (14. September 2008)

Oder wars schief?


----------



## KTMDoki (15. September 2008)

ASUS und Gigabyte!

Hatte das GA-P35-DS4, war sehr zufrieden damit, nur der Blitz hats gegrillt
und jetzt hab ich das Asus P5Q-Pro, echt ein Top Board


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

Bin hier wirklich der einzige der Elitegroup favorisiert?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

> Elitegroup baut Mainboards?!



Dieser Gedanke spielt da bei vielen eine große Rolle - für die meisten gibt es halt nur ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI und dann noch Abit, DFI, ASRock und EVGA.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2008)

Jep, weil sich kaum wer traut, diesen Hersteller zu kaufen, da nicht vollkrass blingbling und zum OC nicht gut.

Aber ich habe ein ECS Board gerad im Zimmer, fast betriebsbereit ("nur" die CPU fehlt)...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jep, weil sich kaum wer traut, diesen Hersteller zu kaufen, da nicht vollkrass blingbling und zum OC nicht gut.
> 
> Aber ich habe ein ECS Board gerad im Zimmer, fast betriebsbereit ("nur" die CPU fehlt)...



Naja, ich hatte einmal ein Elitegroup Mainboard, und das kam kaputt aus der eingeschweisten verpackung, das war ein sehr einschneidendes Erlebniss o.O

seid dem kommt mir kein Elitegroup mehr ins haus!


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jep, weil sich kaum wer traut, diesen Hersteller zu kaufen, da nicht vollkrass blingbling und zum OC nicht gut.
> 
> Aber ich habe ein ECS Board gerad im Zimmer, fast betriebsbereit ("nur" die CPU fehlt)...



Mein ECS L7S7A2(Bin mir bei der Bezeichnung nicht ganz sicher) ging nach Voltmod und Biosmod richtig gut.


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte einmal ein Elitegroup Mainboard, und das kam kaputt aus der eingeschweisten verpackung, das war ein sehr einschneidendes Erlebniss o.O
> 
> seid dem kommt mir kein Elitegroup mehr ins haus!



Wenn es danach ging duerfte ich fast nichts mehr kaufen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn es danach ging duerfte ich fast nichts mehr kaufen.



das war ja nicht das einzigst prob, ich musste es ingesamt 2 mal einschicken, beim ersten mal kam es zurück mit dem kommentar das es funktionieren würde, dann hab ich da was terror gemacht und noch mal einschicken lassen, beim dann hab ich mir ein neues board gekauft, weil ich keine lust hatte so lange zu warten und seid dem kommt mir mir kein ECS Board mehr ins haus!

Bei anderen Herstellern hatte ich da nicht so probs, qualität hat scheinbar manchmal doch seinen Preis....


----------



## Lee (15. September 2008)

Ich hatte auch mal eines. Es war recht schnell und hat funktioniert. Das war die hauptsache


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> das war ja nicht das einzigst prob, ich musste es ingesamt 2 mal einschicken, beim ersten mal kam es zurück mit dem kommentar das es funktionieren würde, dann hab ich da was terror gemacht und noch mal einschicken lassen, beim dann hab ich mir ein neues board gekauft, weil ich keine lust hatte so lange zu warten und seid dem kommt mir mir kein ECS Board mehr ins haus!
> 
> Bei anderen Herstellern hatte ich da nicht so probs, qualität hat scheinbar manchmal doch seinen Preis....



Da hast du scheinbar kein Glueck gehabt. Selbst die 18€ ECS Boards laufen hier schon teilweise 7 Jahre absolut stabil und zuverlaessig.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Da hast du scheinbar kein Glueck gehabt. Selbst die 18€ ECS Boards laufen hier schon teilweise 7 Jahre absolut stabil und zuverlaessig.




jope, kann man so sagen, ich möchte auch nicht behaupten das die Boards von denen Müll sind, auf keinen fall, aber das eine Erlebniss mit denen hat mir gereicht!


----------



## M. Polle (15. September 2008)

Ich hab bis jetzt fast nur MSI verbaut, ob bei mir, oder bei Freunden
Alle funktionieren noch und es gab keine Probleme, außer dem Crossfire beim Phenom, das lag aber nur am Lieferfehler

MSI bietet meines Erachtens nach eine gute Mischung aus Qualität, Preis und OC-Möglichkeiten.
Es würde mir zum Beispiel nicht im Traum einfallen für ein Mainboard 300€ hin zu blättern...


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2008)

Naja, funktionieren tun sie meist, das ist richtig.

Der Support ist aber nicht sonderlich gut und auch die Qualität der Boards ist nicht überragend, ist einfach nur 0815 Standardware.

z.B. vermisse ich bei meinem K9N2 eine gescheite Lüftersteuerung...


----------



## kays (15. September 2008)

*AW: Wer ist euer favourisierter Mainboardhersteller??*



SteamD0ng schrieb:


> Mein Top-Favorit ist derzeit Asus..
> ..wegen der guten Benchmarks und der ordentlichen Ausstattung



AMEN, >Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu. Habe zur zeit das M3N78-EM und muß sagen das ist das beste Board was ich bis jetzt hatte - Dank Stefan


----------



## Malkav85 (15. September 2008)

Tja, bei mir hatte sich bisher auch noch nie ein ASUS Mainboard verabschiedet. Ich verbau seit über 12 Jahren fast nur ASUS Boards in meine (und andere) Rechner. 
Bisher hatte ich dazwischen natürlich auch andere Hersteller verbaut (EpoX , Elitegroup, MSI, Gigabyte, ASRock) und bin immer wieder bei ASUS geblieben: Treiber gut, Layout gut, Stabilität gut, BIOS gut, alles Gut 

MSI und Elitegroup hingegen fass ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange an


----------



## Scorprulebad (16. September 2008)

Na ja nachdem mein MSI Board nach 1 Jahr Schrott gegangen ist bin ich auch von MSI nicht mehr überzeugt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2008)

Scorprulebad schrieb:


> Na ja nachdem mein MSI Board nach 1 Jahr Schrott gegangen ist bin ich auch von MSI nicht mehr überzeugt.


 
Dann hat dein MSI Board doch sehr lange gehalten. 
Meins war nach 8 Wochen breit.
Da geht man mal von Asus fremd und dann sowas.


----------



## Scorprulebad (16. September 2008)

Schade eigentlich da ja der Preis bei MSI stimmt.
Schwach von MSI finde ich aber auch, dass die ihre selbst gebauten OEM Boards nicht supporten, obwohl z.B. Medion bei irgendwelchen technischen Problemen darauf hinweisen MSI zu kontaktieren, die jedoch behaupten man solle sich doch an Medion wenden. 
Was für einen Absprache.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. September 2008)

Mit der P5Q-Serie ist ASUS auf jeden Fall für mich der derzeit favorisierte Mainboardhersteller! Ansonsten greife ich auch gerne zu Gigabyte Mainboards!


----------



## Triple-Y (16. September 2008)

habe mit Gigabyte immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht (P35,770G, 790 ...)


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. September 2008)

hatte in meinen core 2 duo anfängen.
ein ASRock 4core dual vsta.
wegen der kohle. 

dann aber. als mir das board immer mehr auf den sa...ck ging.
musste die geh hilfe raus 

es folge ein asus p5n e sli. was nicht funtionierte mit meinem sys.

dann hab ich mir das Gigabyte DS3 P35 geholt.

und ich finds richtig gut. hab 80€ bezahlt und das is mega stabil. auch beim OC.

aber wegen Asus. ich mag Asus sehr.
denn die boards haben alles was man braucht.
das was ich an Gigabyte nich so mag. is der style. die boards sind wie ich finde recht ugly


----------



## Gast3737 (19. September 2008)

Gigabyte(obwohl es blau ist)

Meine MB Geschichte:

MSI(zufieden)>MSI(zufrieden)>Asus(zufieden)>Gigabyte(zufrieden)>Asus(wut)>Gigabyte(erhofft)

ich hoffe das nach dem Disaster mit dem P5Q Pro das Gigabyte X38-DS4 seinen Dienst so verrichtet wie ich es will und das Bios übersichtlich ist mit dem P35-DQ6 hat es doch auch geklappt...


----------



## Player007 (19. September 2008)

Obwohl ich bisher nur ein Gigabyte Board hatte, bin ich sehr zufrieden damit 

Deshalb: Gigabyte 

Gruß


----------



## grubsnek (19. September 2008)

Ich hatte schon viele Boards: Epox, MSI, Asus und aktuell Gigabyte
Bisher finde ich das Gigabyte wirklich am besten. Lüftersteuerung und alles ist prima.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. September 2008)

ASRock und GigaByte!
Warum? ASRock weil sie einfach gut und günstig sind und Gigabyte weil sie einfach gute Qualität haben und die Lüftersteuerung geil ist.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2008)

Eigentlich ASUS wobei ich mit meinem aktuellen XFX auch hochzufrieden bin


----------



## Chris (21. September 2008)

hatte bisher "nur" Gigabyte Boards und bin bis jetzt auch zufrieden mit den Teilen


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

ich steh für ASUS^^


----------



## Wolf2660 (26. September 2008)

Der Hersteller ist mir eigentlich egal, kommt aufs P/L an. Hatte bisher ein FIC, ASUS, MSI und jetzt ein ASRock, hatte mit keinem der Boards probleme.


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

find asus gut hab aber selbst auch ein asrock,
und arbeiten tu ich gerade mit msi^^


----------



## Replicator (26. September 2008)

früher war ich Asus-Fan, mittlerweile ist Gigabyte interessant geworden, gerade wegen den besseren USB Übertragungsraten...
Dennoch werde ich bald ein neues Asusboard kaufen mit dem x58 Chipsatz...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

Replicator schrieb:


> Dennoch werde ich bald ein neues Asusboard kaufen mit dem x58 Chipsatz...


 
Aha.


----------



## potzblitz (28. September 2008)

Bis jetzt bin ich mit mein Gigabyte P35 sehr zufrieden. Daher mein jetziger Favorit, hatte aber auch vorher eine herbe Entäuschung mit MSI Boards!


----------



## MoS (28. September 2008)

Ich hatte bisher MSI, Asus, Abit und aktuell Gigabyte. MSI war solide, mit Asus habe ich sowohl positive als auch negative Erfahrungen. Mit dem jetzigen P35-DS4 bin ich ganz zufrieden, aber am Besten fand ich das Abit AN7(?).


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2008)

Das Abit AN7 hatte ich auch. War wohl das beste Sockel A Board was es gab.


----------



## Ares_Providence (2. Oktober 2008)

Meine ersten beiden Platinen waren von keine ahnung wem.
Danach sollte es eine Gigabyte Platine werden die aber von anfang an nicht lief. 
Danach wurde umgesattelt auf ECS K7S5A(1200MHZ TB) rannte wie Sau, dann kam Abit(1333MHZ TB) hinzu liefen problemlos bis vor 1Jahr da hat es die Abit platine dahin gerafft
Zu meinen Athlon XP zeiten kam ein MSI K7V333 mit einen Athlon 1800+ XP(kann mir nur wage dran erinnern, weis nur das da ein Via chip drauf war.) was auch recht gut lief.
Bin dann auf ner Leadtek Platine gestossen K7N deluxe, die war verdammt geil, aber leider begrentzt in der lebensdauer. die erste hat 3 wochen erlebt die 2 in etwa ein monate rannte aber wie die hölle. naja und die 3 ein jahr und dann war es wieder vorbei. danach kam die Asus A7N8X deluxe beide wurden mit einen 2500+ betrieben, der auch genug feuer unter arsch bekommen hat. Danach wieder eine Asus A8N SLI-Deluxe mit einen 3200+ der gut getaktet wurd. zum schluss bin ich auf einer MSI K9N platinum hängen geblieben und bin sehr enttäuscht von der.

Als nächstes könnte es eine DFI oder eine Gigabyte wohl werden. aber da bin ich nicht sehr entschlossen und habe auch wenig kohle momentan für.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Oktober 2008)

*[x]Asus
[x]Gigabyte 

*Mittlerweile Gigabyte, asus baut zur zeit, find ich, nich so gute mainboards... habe aber früher nur asus gehabt... ^^

kann noch das gute alte A7N8X mein eigen nennen 
das war ein TOP mainboard... ^^ hatte nie probleme damit... ^^


----------



## xTc (2. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das Abit AN7 hatte ich auch. War wohl das beste Sockel A Board was es gab.



Da fällt mir noch eins ein:

Chaintech 7NJS Ultra ZENITH Review @ Neoseeker

Das fand ich darmals auch extremst geil.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Asus ftw
Gigabyte ist ja dieses blöde 1Tb problem gewesen, deshalb nicht mehr unter meinen favouriten


----------



## aibO (3. Oktober 2008)

1. OEM Gigabyte GA 8 ... S.478         >>> keine Einstellmöglichkeiten etc. 
2. MSI Neo4 Platinum S.939              >>> positive OC Ergebnisse, Lieferumfang, Qualität
3. ASUS Maximus Formula X38 S.775  >>> sehr viele Features, OC, Lieferumfang, Qualität
4. Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H S.AM2+ >>> sagen wir mal so, es funktioniert...


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt 3 Asus Boards aber einfach aus dem Grund weil ich dort für mich das was auch auch wirklich brauchte auf dem Board bekam für mein Geld.Also war immer mein persönliches P/L gegeben Hate aber auch mal ein Abit mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden war.Für Leute denen ich mal Rechner bauen solte gab es auch schon mal Biosstar und Asrock von beiden war ich positiv überrascht da diese ja zu den "billigen" zählen.
Mit Gigabyte habe ich zweimal ein defektes Board gehabtEins war einfach von Haus aus defekt und das andere hatte ich einem Kumpel verbaut welcher es mir ein halbes Jahr später zurckbrachte wegen eines Kondensators der verbrannt war...


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Gigabyte ist ja echt im kommen. Früher war MSI die zweite Kraft


----------



## auRiuM (3. Oktober 2008)

entweder gigabyte oder asus... mit beiden noch nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2008)

Wer hat denn noch für ECS gevoted? Bin ich doch nicht der einzige Verrückte hier.


----------



## Firefighter45 (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehe ich zu 100% genau so wie D!str(+)yer


----------



## Fransen (21. Januar 2009)

Gestern durfte ich erstmalig an einen Corei7 Hand anlegen.

Das verwendete Board war ein  DFI LP X58-T3eH8.
In Sachen Bios und OC war es schon recht gut, der i7 920 war im Handumdrehen und LuKü mit 3,4Ghz bei 1,2V-VCore übertaktet.
Ich weiß, es wäre sicherlich noch wesentlich mehr dringewesen, aber mir fehlte die Zeit und der Besitzer wollte nicht mehr.

Aber der Oberhammer war die Optik des Boards.
->DFI+Thermalright ist einfach unschlagbar...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. Januar 2009)

only ASUS^^!!!

greetz


----------



## CeresPK (21. Januar 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> only ASUS^^!!!
> 
> greetz


me too 
*
ASUS*


----------



## Uziflator (21. Januar 2009)

ASUS!

Gigabreit mag ich net,Foxconn und MSI schon eher.


----------



## Zoon (21. Januar 2009)

Derzeit DFI. Früher halt ElitoEpox oder Soyo (beide Hersteller leider RIP)


----------



## schub97 (21. Januar 2009)

ich kann momentan nur ecs(elitegroup) sagen da ich keinen anderen ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Woohoo (21. Januar 2009)

_Gigabyte und Asus sind meine Favoriten _


----------



## Falcon (22. Januar 2009)

ASUS > DFI, Foxconn > Sapphire > Rest

Abit hatte ich bisher leider noch kein Board. (Und wird wohl auch nimmer passieren  )
MSI werd ich niemals mehr eins kaufen, noch irgendwem eins empfehlen.


----------



## Picard (22. Januar 2009)

War doch klar, dass es Gigabyte und Asus unter sich ausmachen würden.

Ich persönlich favorisiere Gigabyte, sehe aber auch viel Gutes bei Asus. Das ist wohl wie bei ATI und NVidia ... insgesamt eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Fransen (26. Januar 2009)

Um mal nebenbei ein bisschen Publicity zu machen.

Hier habe ich eine Kaufberatung zu Mainboards erstellt.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee??


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

Mir egal... Im Moment hab ich nen Asus Baord... Solange Laustärke, Temperatur, Design und OC stimmen, bin ich für alles offen


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Januar 2009)

Also für mich Asus^^


MfG , BamBuchi


----------



## Uziflator (26. Januar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Also für mich Asus^^
> 
> 
> MfG , BamBuchi



Wenn du nächtes mal auch den Jumper findest!


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wenn du nächtes mal auch den Jumper findest!




Oh, ja das sind die Jumper immer übersichtlich


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Januar 2009)

Asus, wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte ich bisher auch noch kein anderes (nichtmal mit irgendwas anderem hatte ich überhaupt was zu tun).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Potman (26. Januar 2009)

Mein Stimme geht auch an ASUS! hatte noch keine Probleme mit denen, ganz im Gegensatz zu MSI.


----------



## maGic (26. Januar 2009)

na ja asus ist ok
nur Homepage ist sch eiße
Ich fasse niemals MSI.
Nur Schrottdinge


----------



## nobbi77 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mittlerweile zwei MOBOS von XFX und bin begeistert. Nur sollte man beim Support gut englisch schreiben können. Nervig könnte auch die Registrierung sein, allerdings bekommt man die Bios-Dateien als ISO, einfacher geht ein Bios-Update einfach nicht.


----------



## fragapple (3. Februar 2009)

Asus und Gigabyte, ein wenig auch MSI.


----------



## Sgod (3. Februar 2009)

Gigabyte und Abit.


----------



## fragapple (4. Februar 2009)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile zwei MOBOS von XFX und bin begeistert. Nur sollte man beim Support gut englisch schreiben können. Nervig könnte auch die Registrierung sein, allerdings bekommt man die Bios-Dateien als ISO, einfacher geht ein Bios-Update einfach nicht.



Bei Asus gibt es ein Programm mit dem man das Bios im Windows-Betrieb aktualisieren kann


----------



## KingOfKingz (4. Februar 2009)

fragapple schrieb:


> Bei Asus gibt es ein Programm mit dem man das Bios im Windows-Betrieb aktualisieren kann



Das gibt es bei MSI und ich glaube Gigabyte auch


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Mittlerweile [X]MSI, das P45 Neo2 FR hat mich bis jetzt noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Februar 2009)

Ich nutze schon seid ewigkeiten ASUS und werde auch weiterhin dabei bleiben!


----------



## fragapple (4. Februar 2009)

KingOfKingz schrieb:


> Das gibt es bei MSI und ich glaube Gigabyte auch



Durchaus möglich, dann verstehe ich aber nicht, warum XFX das komfortabelste Bios-Update haben soll


----------



## Avataras (5. Februar 2009)

Definitiv Gigabyte

mit Asus und MSI nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht bei MSI lässt die verarbeitung zu wünschen übrig
Elitegroup (ECS) absolutes NO

MSI von 4 gekauften boards 3 weggeschmissen (kurz nach garantieablauf...)
ECS von 3 gekauften boards 2 während garantie umgetauscht - 1 nach ablauf weggeschmissen
Gigabyte von 7 gekauften boards - 6 intakt... das 7. geht zwar noch aber der onboard sound chip is abgeraucht xD (per jumper anschlissend deaktiviert - soundkarte dazu - passt und läuft stabil)


----------



## kalgani (5. Februar 2009)

DFI - privat
Asus/Gigabyte - Arbeit

habe aber nur für DFI gestimmt, weil ich von den lezten boards von GB/Asus etwas enttäuscht war...


----------



## alex0582 (5. Februar 2009)

also bei boards bin und war ich immer sehr hersteller offen von ecs über asrock bis zu gigabyte aber asus hatte ich wohl am meisten und war auch immer sehr zufrieden damit
ausstattung stimmt und leistung


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (5. Februar 2009)

hatte auch schon verschiedene:
von asus über gigabyte, msi bis hin zu meinem derzeitigen asrock und hatte noch mit keinem irgendwelche probleme
mein favorit ist jedoch asus


----------



## chris070 (5. Februar 2009)

Asus und Gigabyte


----------



## Fransen (5. Februar 2009)

Derzeit ist das Ergebniss mehr als deutlich.
Asus ist unangefochten auf Platz.1, gefolgt von Gigabyte auf Platz.2.

Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass für MSI weniger abgestimmt haben, als für DFI.

Ich bin zwar auch ein DFI Fan, aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese in der Beliebtheit vor MSI liegen.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Februar 2009)

Sgod schrieb:


> Gigabyte und Abit.



Wenns dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, ABIT aber gibt es seit dem 31.12.2008 nicht mehr,haben dicht gemacht.


----------



## MESeidel (5. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wenns dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, ABIT aber gibt es seit dem 31.12.2008 nicht mehr,haben dicht gemacht.



Trotzdem kann man sie noch favorisieren ;o)
Für So775 oder AM2 lohnt sich abit eindeutig noch.
Und das uGuru Panel ist erst letztens bei ebay für über 50€ raus gegangen...


----------



## Uziflator (5. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man sie noch favorisieren ;o)
> Für So775 oder AM2 lohnt sich abit eindeutig noch.
> Und das uGuru Panel ist erst letztens bei ebay für über 50€ raus gegangen...



Ja bei Ebay kriegt man auch noch eine 8800Ultra


----------



## MESeidel (5. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ja bei Ebay kriegt man auch noch eine 8800Ultra



Aber bei der 8800 kann man nicht im laufendem Betrieb zwischen BIOS Profilen wechseln und Temperaturen auslesen ohne Software installiert zu haben (also auch unter Linux....) ^^


----------



## JSR55555 (5. Februar 2009)

Asus & Gigabyte


----------



## strider11f (5. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, was hört man denn so von Asrock??
> Soweit ich weiß, scheinen die meist wirklich recht gut zu sein, genau wie ECS, zumindest funktionieren sie, was ja schonmal mehr denn die halbe Miete ist...


Da fehlt noch was wichtiges: Sie sollten länger als 8 Monate halten. Das war früher bei ihren SIS AMD Boards leider nicht so und deshalb kommt mir soetwas auch nicht mehr in die Hände.

Solange mir niemand einen Boardhersteller nennen kann beim den das Board auch nach einem Schnittstellenkurzschluß und Brand noch 1 1/2 Jahre läuft (ohne den verbrannten Teil logischwerweise) bleibe ich bei Gigabyte  auf meiner eigenen Maschine. Ansonsten kommen Asus, DFI und ECS ins Gehäuse.


----------



## paparazzi (6. Februar 2009)

was für ein hersteller hat übrigens den besten service, neue treiber und einfaches update- usw.

mir ist es im grunde egal was für ein hersteller es ist, habe bis heute immer noch ein altes gutes epox 8kha+ in betrieb.

was ist eigentlich aus epox geworden,,,?


aber am liebsten sind mir immer noch die hersteller die nicht soooo viele boards auf einmal auf den markt bringen dafür aber was gutes.


----------



## strider11f (6. Februar 2009)

paparazzi schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich aus epox geworden,,,?



Mehr oder weniger erledigt. Irgendwo in Taiwan soll es noch einen Nachfolgergesellschaft geben.


----------



## Fransen (2. Juni 2009)

Man, was eine Abstimmung.

Freut mich, dass bisher so viele an ihr teilgenommen haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

Mir sagen DFI und ASUS am meisten zu, weil sie gute µATX-Boards bauen.
Habe nichts gegen andere Hersteller, aber das ist mehr Geschmackssache.


----------



## Pommes (2. Juni 2009)

Gigabyte the only One
Wobei auch mein 8 Jahre altes Asus immer noch hält


----------



## Cornholio (2. Juni 2009)

Bei mir sind's Gigabyte und MSI. Mit deren Mainboards hatte ich nie Probleme. Asus find ich zwar auch nicht schlecht (mein momentanes Board ist ein Asus P5Q), aber ich habe schon kleinere Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## klyer (2. Juni 2009)

Asus! find ich zum Ocen echt gut, und is super Stabil (in meinem Fall das Asus P5Q Pro)
mfg


----------



## Shady (2. Juni 2009)

Abgestimmt hatte ich mal für Asus & DFI...
Mittlerweile würde ich aber wahrscheinlich noch Gigabyte und MSI mit rein nehmen. 
Hab auch noch ein altes ECS Board hier, das tadellos läuft... 

Wenn ich ein neues kauf, dann werd ich mir die Boards von Asus, DFI, Gigabyte und MSI anschaun. Würde deshalb diese als meine Favouriten bezeichnen.


----------



## Dal604 (2. Juni 2009)

DFI, EVGA, Foxconn, ECS, Asus und zuguter letzt: Gigabyte
ich mag sie alle
bloß MSI würde ich mir niiiieeee kaufen...ansonsten bin ich für alles offen

€: uuups Biostar und XFX hab ich noch vergessen


----------



## juergen28 (2. Juni 2009)

[x] Gigabyte und Asus


----------



## EGThunder (2. Juni 2009)

Auf dem ersten Platz ganz klar Gigabyte und auf dem zweiten Platz ASRock.

EG


----------



## Octopoth (2. Juni 2009)

[x] ASUS Top Favorit ist ganz klar ASUS aber mit MSI und Gigabyte hab ich auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Gixxer84 (2. Juni 2009)

habe schon immer auf asus vertraut und nie probleme gehabt


----------



## The_Final (2. Juni 2009)

[x] Gigabyte


----------



## SaxonyHK (4. Juni 2009)

Habe meiner Tochter mein Asus P5KPL vermacht und mir ein MSI P45 Neo3 zugelegt. Läuft seit gestern, bios auf aktuell geflasht und im Moment keine Probleme. Die Zeit wird es zeigen.
Hatte früher mal NMC, aber die Bude gibt es ja leider nicht mehr.


----------



## phreakk (4. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar Asus, Gigabyte hab ich bisher auch nichts schlechtes gehört, das wäre mein zweiter Favorit.


----------



## Alriin (6. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar DFI! Die zicken zwar ein wenig rum und sind wählerisch was den RAM und die GraKas betrifft, aber wenn man das Sys mal am Laufen hat, bleiben keine Wünsche mehr offen. Das BIOS und die Overclocking-Möglichkeiten suchen ohnehin ihres Gleichen.

Hab mittlerweile ne nette Sammlung:
DFI Lanparty NFII Ultra B
DFI Lanparty NF4 Ultra-D
DFI Lanparty NF4 SLI-D
DFI Lanparty NF4 SLI-DR
DFI Lanparty NF590 SLI M2R/G
DFI Lanparty DK 790FXB M2RS


----------



## hzdriver (9. August 2009)

Ich hab 1 Asus und 3 Asrock , Asus ist das beste , Asrock das günstigste ! mfg


----------



## Lava303 (28. Februar 2017)

Only Asus, seit eh und je.


----------



## Ash1983 (28. Februar 2017)

Na, sammelst du Posts? ...

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------

